# wild life garden



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

right decided to do part of my garden as a wildlife garden
look at thing on line what to add and to have in the garden
looked on youtube but if you don't have a garden the size
of a football pitch you won't find much to help you to do the garden
not only that must on youtube are in the country not in a townhouse
with a small garden so wildlife is much more in the country than a town
so I think this is why they show them to make himself look good 
hay look what I done you can do it to don't think so 
any help on this would be grate or any good web site I can have a look at 
thanks for reading this


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

There are several approaches you can take - and size of the garden isn't super important. It can also be done with little expense (unless you build a pond). 

My garden is perhaps 12x5m. And 85% of it is wild - I cut back parts of it in spring or autumn as I get a lot of brambles. But I generally just let it alone. I probably do less than 4 hours a month of gardening - I own one garden tool: a pair of sheers (and some good gloves). This is mainly focused on reducing the brambles. I let the grass grow to waist height and seed and I don't chop it back. 

Bought
- 1x 2ft willow tree (now bigger than the house)
- 1x ivy pot plant (I cannot see my garage anymore)
- 1x fern

Gifted
- 1x budlea
- 1x ivy pot plant (yeah, weird)

Natural additions
- 2x trees (thank you squirrels)
- fallen tree (cut up by the council and left in a pile, I asked for a bit)

Birds - some daily, others occasional, and some one offs ... robin, wren, dunnock, nuthatch, blue tit, great tit, magpie, crow, colored dove, stupid pigeon, black bird (prefers a lawn!) ... goldfinch, long tailed tit, coal tit, woodpecker (green and lesser), jay (there are three massive oak trees nearby)

Hedgehogs - pretty much disappeared, but they have places to live if they return
Slow Worms - next door's cat catches them occasionally, so I know they are around
Bats - only see two or three of them 
Fox - rather friendly


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Less is More - do as little as possible - have compost heaps (of just garden stuff) - provide lots of complex places to hide and shelter and things will arrive and settle


----------



## samantathorn (Oct 2, 2019)

How does it go?
Want to start my own wildlife garden too
Please, share your experience!


----------

